# Anybody hear of this band?



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

A coworker who knows I love Halloween piointed this band out to me.

http://eurovision.lordi.org/

They have a video of their music.

http://lorditmp.sitefactory.fi/video_and_music.htm

The press Photos take a bit of time to bring up the larger photos but they are worth it.

http://lorditmp.sitefactory.fi/press_photos.htm

Enjoy


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I've heard of them. This sounds like a throwback to 80's Metal. Kept half-expecting to see a lot of teased up hair and *Twisted Sister* t-shirts. They seem to be more of a visuals band as opposed to substance and would probably be fun to see in concert, much like *Gwar.*  :devil:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I just saw that they won an award in europe. I saw the video over the weekend.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Lordi is kind of a GWAR knockoff, but actually very listenable. I've been meaning to pick up some of their music.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

roadkill said:


> If you like the lyric style of *Gwar* and also want a great show - another band I'd recommend is *Dead By Day*. The keyboard vocalist is a halloween freek who also works as a SFX makeup artist (Ralis Khan). Very heavy death/goth/industrial metal sound.
> 
> www.deadbyday.com


WARNING 

Don't go to the that web site. I just did and the Anti -virus filter caught 3 
Trojan Viruses. Be very careful


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

WOW! I tried to respond but for some reason about 30 replies seemed to flood into the forum - so I deleted.

They do remind me of the 80's style metal Sin referred to but they look a lot like another band I like called *Dead By Day*. The keyboard/vocalist is a halloween enthusiast who also does SFX makeup work in films.

Check them out - www.deadbyday.com


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

SpectreTTM said:


> WARNING
> 
> Don't go to the that web site. I just did and the Anti -virus filter caught 3
> Trojan Viruses. Be very careful


I'd be very curious about that. I've never had any such response from that site.

It may be a preload in their site code but I'll take a look and inform them if there's a problem.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think there is a link on transbudda.com about the award that they got.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Gwar was the first thing that came to mind when I saw their pic.


----------

